# Record Arm bug in Cubase?



## snattack (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

This has been bugging me for a while: I have the option "Enable Record on Selected Audio Track" and "Midi track" in Preferences

For some reason, sometimes channels get record enabled without me pressing the record arm button, and even if I press another channel, the old channel is still record enabled. Recording now records to both the one I haven't selected and the selected one.

The way to disarm record on the affected channel is to either to press the record button itself or select the channel and then deselect it.

It might seem like a minor issue, but it's quite annoying when suddenly another channel is record enabled when you're starting to record somewhere.

If there's no solution, is thereany shortcut to disarm record on all channels?

This behavour have been around for ages, so it's nothing in Cubase 8, all previous versions on all computers have behaved this way in all projects.


----------



## Daryl (May 18, 2015)

If you have "Enable Record on Selected Audio Track" active in Prefs, you should never need to arm a track manually. If you do, this is remembered and not automatically cancelled when you switch to another track.

The solution is not to arm tracks manually.

If you have done it by accident, select all tracks and hit R.

D


----------



## snattack (May 18, 2015)

Daryl @ Mon May 18 said:


> If you have "Enable Record on Selected Audio Track" active in Prefs, you should never need to arm a track manually. If you do, this is remembered and not automatically cancelled when you switch to another track.
> 
> The solution is not to arm tracks manually.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response.

The thing is that I haven't manually armed record, it goes on by itself, and it seems to be on randomly selected tracks, but yes, it seems that it's AS IF I had manually enabled it.

First I thought it had to to with the folder structure, but since all tracks in a folder won't be record enabled by itself, just a few - and with no obvious pattern of the behaviour - it couldn't be that?

It's driving me crazy, I have to manually disarm record on channels all the time that I haven't ever selected.


----------



## Daryl (May 18, 2015)

I've never had that problem in over 15 years of use, so I would imagine that you're doing something else to cause it.

Try disabling the "R" shortcut and see if it still happens. It could be that you have a KC set up that inadvertently switches record enable on. Do you use R in any of your custom KC?

Next time it happens try to think what you did that could have caused it. It may be that something in your studio is sending out strange commands that get interpreted as R.

D


----------



## arnau (May 18, 2015)

Hi snattack,
I did have this annoying behavior you are talking about. What MIDI keyboard are you using? In my case, I changed from a M-audio to an Akai, and the problem disappeared. I remember how frustrating it was so I hope you can solve it.
Best,
Arnau


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 18, 2015)

Like Arnau mentioned, I'd recommend looking at all of your control surfaces and anything sending in midi. It could be that its sending to those tracks whenever you do something on the surface (or randomly glitch).


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 22, 2020)

Just bumping this thread 5 years later to say that I have literally never not had this problem. Nothing I've done has made it go away. It's maddening.


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes I have it from time to time. After recording a track and moving to the NEXT track moving a mood wheel or other CC information moves the selection BACK to the previous track, and when I start recording it's now on the OLD track and NOT the selected one. Keeps interrupting my work-flow. I don't know if it has been reported in the Steinberg Forum?


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 23, 2020)

It's been reported a lot.

As I jump around tracks, I sometimes end up with upwards of a dozen record-armed tracks. And then I go to do a CC overdub, and boom, I've just recorded on a shitload of tracks.

What's more, it seems that some tracks that I haven't even recently touched _randomly _become record enabled.


----------



## SamC (Feb 28, 2020)

This issue used to happen to me a lot, then stopped for no reason, only to start up again a year later. I don’t know what the catalyst is, but it hurts.


----------



## Bender-offender (Feb 29, 2020)

This is a bug in Cubase for several years. It’s been reported to Steinberg many, many times and they [of course] never fix it.

I don‘t have this issue with audio (I manually rec-enable them), but it happens multiple times daily with MIDI tracks. For me, it’s so bad that I’ll record a part on a selected track, and after pressing stop one of two things occurs: the new region is randomly recorded on some track elsewhere in my template that I haven’t selected in about 40 steps; Cubase records the MIDI on the selected track but also the _last_ _selected_ track I used which had rec-enable stuck on. The latter is far more destructive because I don’t know this happened until long afterward and I need to hunt through tons of MIDI regions to find what was unintentionally recorded.


----------



## igbk (Aug 23, 2020)

I thought I had this problem and ended up in this thread looking for a solution. But it turned out that I had accidentally enabled 'monitor' for a bunch of tracks, and for whatever reason midi note information was being sent to every monitor enabled track without them being selected. Just leaving this here for anyone who has the pseudo-version of this problem.


----------



## snattack (Nov 15, 2022)

Many years later, back in this thread.

I've found a workaround:

1. Create a Project Logical Preset looking like the attached picture. I named it "Disable Record on all Tracks". 






2. Then create a macro that replaces the normal Record shortcut.






This will unfortunately disable the ability to record onto multiple tracks at once (if not used as a custom shortcut), but that is better than having content randomly recorded onto tracks that was not intended.

Best,
A


----------



## dterry (Nov 15, 2022)

Do you have a controller attached that is either not used for Cubase, or is in HUI mode? I have seen this happen, and tracked it down to a ProTools HUI controller that was confusing Cubase and putting the first track into record when it was not selected. You may be seeing something similar, even if you don't have the same setup (i.e. no HUI/PT controller).


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 15, 2022)

Similar stuff happened to me when I had Link group accidentally enabled.


----------

